# Build Log - Project "45Deg"



## DJ Madrid (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello, my name is DJ Madrid age of 21 and also known as Kryptek PC Casemodz, I am from the Philippines. And also, thanks to Thermaltake my major sponsor for this build project, thank you so much for this oppurtunity, more power!

And now, let's go to the build.

This project will be named "45Deg" or "45 Degree", the position of the motherboard is something new in our eyes because normally many of the mods today are rotated into 90 degree or 180 degree inverted, so I decided to make a 45 degree rotated motherboard position. I'll be using Thermaltakes water cooling parts, case, power supply and Riing fans. I am waiting for motherboard, gpu, ram modules, and ssd for the build.

Here is my isometric 3D design using Google Sketchup Pro. Hope you'll like it


----------



## manofthem (Dec 17, 2015)

Looks pretty awesome and different, looking forward to future updates! ​


----------



## DJ Madrid (Dec 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Looks pretty awesome and different, looking forward to future updates! ​



Thanks man 

Just arrived these two boxes


----------



## DJ Madrid (Dec 17, 2015)

quick update friends. 

Something is arrived....


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 17, 2015)

Mayat! Subbed!


----------



## DJ Madrid (Dec 17, 2015)

adulaamin said:


> Mayat! Subbed!


Thanks sir!


----------



## DJ Madrid (Dec 17, 2015)

Quick look of Thermaltake Suppressor F31 Mid tower chassis, this case is so "FAT" I cannot believe at first look that this mid tower case has huge wide size. Great job Thermaltake for this case.  I'll be using this case for my build. Stay tuned


----------



## DJ Madrid (Dec 30, 2015)

Little update for my build, many thanks to Thermaltake Taiwan for giving me these two awesome items!

Thermaltake Tougpower DPS G 1200w Platinum











Will do a sleeve job for these cables 










Huge D5 Pump from Thermaltake! Thank you!











Wait for the further updates.. Thank you for the patience, Happy modding!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 30, 2015)

This should be an interesting build to see take shape, renders look amazing of what the final project should look like


----------



## DJ Madrid (Dec 31, 2015)

DarthBaggins said:


> This should be an interesting build to see take shape, renders look amazing of what the final project should look like



Yeah! Thanks man! Stay tuned...


----------



## DJ Madrid (Dec 31, 2015)

Sorry for the late update guys! For now, just a little update while waiting for the motherboard and gpu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These big, fat, and sexy fittings are awesome! Thanks Thermaltake! Great job for the design!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 31, 2015)

Love those fittings, look similar to EK's but guessing they're 1/4 of the price (but Tt is sponsoring this for you) what size are they btw?  Need options since I'm debating on upping from my 10mm:13mm PrimoChill ghost hardline fittings


----------



## DJ Madrid (Jan 1, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> Love those fittings, look similar to EK's but guessing they're 1/4 of the price (but Tt is sponsoring this for you) what size are they btw?  Need options since I'm debating on upping from my 10mm:13mm PrimoChill ghost hardline fittings



You're right, this for 16mm's OD Hard tubes and a standard G1/4 threading.


----------



## DJ Madrid (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey guys! Sorry for the late update, I changed a little design of my isometric design and now on i'll start stripping this case and lets start it!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2016)

DJ Madrid said:


> Sorry for the late update



No worries, we're not going anywhere :laugh 

But definitely keep it up, can't wait!


----------



## DJ Madrid (Feb 1, 2016)

Just arrived these beautiful stuffs. These will be use on my project. Thank you very much ASUS Philippines for the help and support!


----------



## DJ Madrid (Feb 2, 2016)

Ok, I just dis-assembled the top and rear panel for now.


----------



## DJ Madrid (Feb 2, 2016)

Good afternoon guys! Just a little update of the case, I made the frame using angle bar aluminum steel.


----------



## DJ Madrid (Feb 3, 2016)

Before we resume modding, let me do a quick preview of the motherboard that i'll be using for the build 

The sexy main board





Sexy heatsink, I loved it! Also you're gonna use only the Skylake processors with DDR4 3400+ MHz (OC) 4 DIMM slots, dual Channel XMP Support





SupremeFX on-board audio, the best audio performance





PCI Express slot, and also have the M.2 Socket 3 Type M PCIe Gen 3.0 x4





southbridge heatsink with the ROG logo is more sexier than the previous rog boards 





IO ports


----------



## DJ Madrid (Feb 6, 2016)

For now, just to preview this gpu from Asus the GTX 970 Strix 4GB. Unfortunately I got fever and headache in the past few days so that I cannot updated some modding works today, I just took a photos for a quick update, hope you guys understand. I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 8, 2016)

Subbed  , great concept.. Looking forward to more


----------



## DJ Madrid (Feb 29, 2016)

And now! The Raiden-Red Tesla is arrived! Thanks to Avexir for sending me out this awesome stuff! You guys kicking!

Im just living here a quick update of the hardware part.

Here we go!


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Feb 29, 2016)

Looking Awesome man


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice!!!
ID suggest in the first posting, you may want to put your screen name across the picture's so as not to have them stolen. The CAD drawings is what I mean.....


----------



## DJ Madrid (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey guys! Sorry for the late update, I got the aluminum sheet for motherboard tray






Ongoing...


----------

